# Things you have done to spice up your marriage



## Clockwork (May 2, 2018)

My wife and I have a very healthy sex life. Every other day on average and I am attracted to her more than I have ever been. The lust is still as strong as ever. Even after over a decade together and multiple children it hasn't changed. We are quite kinky with one another and always find new ways to turn each other on. Here are a couple of things that we have done to spice things up. 

This was completely random. It was a very, very hot day and we had put the kids to bed and ordered a pizza. We were sitting in the living room waiting for it to come. My wife had taken off her shirt (not in a sexual way, it was hot) and was wearing a bra and her jean shorts. The pizza guy came and the doorbell rang. I jokingly (honestly I was joking) said she should go and answer the door. For whatever reason she just got up and answered the door. I am sure the pizza guy has seen a ton of more things than a woman in her bra but for me it was a huge turn on. It turned me on immensely and to this day still does. 

Another time in a hotel one weekend we were on the 5th floor and we were joking around back and forth. The ice machine was on the 1st floor. I thought we needed some ice and joked that she should wear her nightgown to go and get some. The nightgown she had was actually TOO revealing to be honest so she declined. I said what about going in your bra and pants? She just said "sure" and went to go do it. She came back two minutes later with a bucket of ice, but that was the least of my concerns. She did something that was extremely arousing to me and as I found out to her as well. Seconds after she came back we had sex. She walked by a couple people in the hallway and I guess you could say this really made the sex even better. 

So do others have stories like this? Or advice to do something kinky that can spice things up?


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Well.... We have been together over 16 years, and no kids (just to give an idea of lifestyle!)

We have stayed at an adult only hotel in Vegas - ended up having sex in an open air stairwell.

We go on lots of little weekend road trips and day trips. He often gets road head, and our SUV has a bed in the back - we often find turn outs and have sex. If far enough down a little known path I will go around unabashedly naked.

We often get a hotel room on Friday nights and do date night in the city - there is something about hotel sex! And unless on the ground floor, I never close the curtains.

He'll tease and play with me when we are out to dinner or cocktails. He will often request I wear a dress so he can slip his hands where he shouldn't.

We go out on the town / late often, we will make out in public, and have at times slipped into a dark corner for a quickie.

At home - we have sex through out the house - but on warm summer nights we may find ourselves in the back yard or on the picnic table (ha!)


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

I shouldnthave said:


> Well.... We have been together over 16 years, and no kids (just to give an idea of lifestyle!)
> 
> We have stayed at an adult only hotel in Vegas - ended up having sex in an open air stairwell.
> 
> ...


Has anyone ever walked in on you two by mistake?

We do all those things too and wife thinks I have more of an exhibitionist streak in me than her, yet I am the one more worried about someone walking in on us if it is somewhere public (ish).


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

drugs.....opened our minds and helped pushed boundaries. YMMV


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

inmyprime said:


> Has anyone ever walked in on you two by mistake?
> 
> We do all those things too and wife thinks I have more of an exhibitionist streak in me than her, yet I am the one more worried about someone walking in on us if it is somewhere public (ish).


See, it's my husband that will initiate these things, yet he is the one often worried about getting caught, or even being seen naked. Me? I don't really care at all, especially if someone sees! 

We have never been "walked in on", maybe walked by (ha!), I am sure someone at some point has seen things, but not that I was directly aware of.

Besides videos we share with other couples (there's that too).



PigglyWiggly said:


> drugs.....opened our minds and helped pushed boundaries. YMMV


On this note.... Not mind altering, but I have a really good time with thc/cbd (marijuana) oil desined for such a purpose. Really heightens my senstivity and response. Actually does the same for him as well. So occasionally we treat our self's to a long night and indulge.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

I shouldnthave said:


> See, it's my husband that will initiate these things, yet he is the one often worried about getting caught, or even being seen naked. Me? I don't really care at all, especially if someone sees!
> 
> 
> 
> We have never been "walked in on", maybe walked by (ha!), I am sure someone at some point has seen things, but not that I was directly aware of.



Yes, exactly the same here. My main worry is traumatising some child who would see us by mistake somewhere public or anyone genuinely turned off by it...I know I’m never supposed to have ‘realistic’ thoughts when in the moment, but I do. And my wife doesn’t. Even though she is not the initiator.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

I shouldnthave said:


> See, it's my husband that will initiate these things, yet he is the one often worried about getting caught, or even being seen naked. Me? I don't really care at all, especially if someone sees!
> 
> We have never been "walked in on", maybe walked by (ha!), I am sure someone at some point has seen things, but not that I was directly aware of.
> 
> ...


That's where I started and with the same results. I have a few drugs left on my bucket list but have covered several already with fantastic results and experiences


----------



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

We are part of the BDSM community, in my case specifically I'm what's called a Primal Brat. I love it, and my husband does, too, so we incorporate that dynamic as often as we can into everything from our daily flirting to actually getting to the bedroom (or wherever is available to us). 

Essentially, a Brat is a submissive who doesn't submit right away. Very few Doms will actually take on a Brat because we're a bit controversial in that we make them work for it, so there's actually a special class of Dominants usually referred to as Brat Tamers that are willing and excited to take on the challenge. Brats like to tease, pull pranks, pretty much do anything in our power to put our dominant into a position where they have to force us into line. My Primal part comes into play in that I personally love wrestling (I'm also a contortionist so I can make wrestling really frustrating), being bitten, or having my hair used as a means to subdue me, so those are my husband's go-tos when he's done with my misbehaving. Brats are extremely playful and we love pushing our luck. 

I once heard another Brat say it perfectly in that "Brats know how to push all the right buttons in all the wrong order" hahaha


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

PigglyWiggly said:


> That's where I started and with the same results. I have a few drugs left on my bucket list but have covered several already with fantastic results and experiences


That sounds interesting, and I may look into that once I no longer have to concern myself with maintaining a security clearance.

We've done plenty of other things, though: the usual date nights, romantic trips, dirty dancing while out on the town, etc., all of which are still fun. One of the best things has been collaborating on writing a series of erotica novels (gotta test out the sex scenes!). Not so much anymore, but we've had years of fun with threesomes, foursomes, swinging, swapping, open relationships, and polyamory.


----------



## Mywifecanhelp (May 16, 2018)

God the things we have done we could easily write a series of novels. So I'll briefly describe one that's a more on the tamer side. 

We go to Vegas a lot so we typically do this kind of stuff there, My wife bought a pair of remote control vibrating panties. I have the controls. We go to dinner usually at a sexy sushi restaurant or something that has an energetic vibe with a decent amount of ambient noise. I hit the on button when the waiter comes to take our order or checks in on us or just randomly throughout the meal. Then later we'll go to the Casino and sit at a blackjack table separately. Usually it's mostly guys at the tables so while we're all playing and chatting i'll be randomly zapping her. Sometimes I'll leave it own if she's having a more involved conversation and watch her face as she is trying to be coherent as the tingles get more and more tingly. Has to be places with some noise so people don't really notice the buzz.


----------



## Mywifecanhelp (May 16, 2018)

Oh and we're leaving for Vegas tomorrow afternoon, WOOT WOOT! Big Plans.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Applying slight pressure around the neck usually does the trick. Anything that shows your dominance in bed. There is a reason those stupid 'fifty shades of grey' movies are such hits with women...


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Married but Happy said:


> That sounds interesting, and I may look into that once I no longer have to concern myself with maintaining a security clearance.
> 
> We've done plenty of other things, though: the usual date nights, romantic trips, dirty dancing while out on the town, etc., all of which are still fun. One of the best things has been collaborating on writing a series of erotica novels (gotta test out the sex scenes!). Not so much anymore, but we've had years of fun with threesomes, foursomes, swinging, swapping, open relationships, and polyamory.


If you have any questions, feel free to ask. I've tried weed, coke, molly, shrooms and poppers in the last year I still want to try lsd, 2-cb and dmt. As soon as I source those, I will try them.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

I shouldnthave said:


> See, it's my husband that will initiate these things, yet he is the one often worried about getting caught, or even being seen naked. Me? I don't really care at all, especially if someone sees!
> 
> We have never been "walked in on", maybe walked by (ha!), I am sure someone at some point has seen things, but not that I was directly aware of.


Location location location! 
We are also outdoors fans! 

In our case, it is my wife that is the instigator....but I don't mind. I'm the one who is more nervous about being caught or watched though. She could care less.
And...we have been 'observed' a few times.....oops. Fun to talk about later though.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

PigglyWiggly said:


> If you have any questions, feel free to ask. I've tried weed, coke, molly, shrooms and poppers in the last year I still want to try lsd, 2-cb and dmt. As soon as I source those, I will try them.


I had my experimental youth, and dabbled in just about everything there is to dabble in. I am happy sticking to occasional marijuana these days. I am glad for the experiences, but have no desire to relive them.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

PigglyWiggly said:


> If you have any questions, feel free to ask. I've tried weed, coke, molly, shrooms and poppers in the last year I still want to try lsd, 2-cb and dmt. As soon as I source those, I will try them.


I'm actually very interested in MDMA with respect to this. I've read that the emotional responses can take things really over the edge.


----------



## Shamrockfaced (Feb 9, 2018)

Mywifecanhelp said:


> Oh and we're leaving for Vegas tomorrow afternoon, WOOT WOOT! Big Plans.


Cool. We started going to LV 1-2x per year a couple years ago. Funny thing is, we don't gamble. At all. It's basically a weekend / few day retreat where we get drunk and have sex like crazy. Over the years I've learned my wife gets as (or more) turned on by seeing hot women. Looking at dudes... Not as much (at least that I can detect). It seems that the female body makes her more horny. So in LV we will go to a couple of the burlesque shows. We haven't had the nerve to go to a strip club or anything yet. She wants to, but neither of us really know how that scene works. When we get to Vegas, we stock up on booze, go to the room and screw like rabbits. Watch some Porn, do it again and again. Go wander the strip, go screw, do some site seeing, go screw, go to a show, go screw... Etc. In a few weeks we're going (finally) in mid summer and will check out the pools. She has a bit of exhibitionist in her and she is looking forward to sunbathing top less. I'm sure that will lead to more screwing. Its simple, but works for us.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Applying slight pressure around the neck usually does the trick. Anything that shows your dominance in bed. There is a reason those stupid 'fifty shades of grey' movies are such hits with women...


Yes neck / clavicle pressure is nice. And it's actually a bit surprising how many men like that table turned on them.

Relinquishing control can be a powerful sexual enhancement.

I wouldn't say we are part of the BDSM community, but both my husband and I are apt switches.

"I have had a stressful day at work" is usually the hint one of us needs the full treatment!


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Shamrockfaced said:


> Cool. We started going to LV 1-2x per year a couple years ago. Funny thing is, we don't gamble. At all. It's basically a weekend / few day retreat where we get drunk and have sex like crazy. Over the years I've learned my wife gets as (or more) turned on by seeing hot women. Looking at dudes... Not as much (at least that I can detect). It seems that the female body makes her more horny. So in LV we will go to a couple of the burlesque shows. We haven't had the nerve to go to a strip club or anything yet. She wants to, but neither of us really know how that scene works. When we get to Vegas, we stock up on booze, go to the room and screw like rabbits. Watch some Porn, do it again and again. Go wander the strip, go screw, do some site seeing, go screw, go to a show, go screw... Etc. In a few weeks we're going (finally) in mid summer and will check out the pools. She has a bit of exhibitionist in her and she is looking forward to sunbathing top less. I'm sure that will lead to more screwing. Its simple, but works for us.


HAHA we do not gamble either.. not at all! We do not make Vegas a destination, but use it as a stop over for other trips etc.

We basically eat, drink and screw as well - We do however go to the strip clubs, its fun. I can't say the female form does anything for me at all (but neither do male strippers), but the sex charged atmosphere is appealing. 

If you want to go, go! They aren't intimating at all. Bring some small bills for tips, sit back somewhere not right along the stage, and just watch and order drinks. If you want to go up to the rail and start tipping you can. 

We actually married in Vegas, eloped after 14 years together - our wedding night? We stayed up ALL night, I know we were at some strip club crazy late (like 6 am hahahah) - made it back to the hotel for more sex before flying home.


----------



## Mywifecanhelp (May 16, 2018)

Shamrockfaced said:


> Cool. We started going to LV 1-2x per year a couple years ago. Funny thing is, we don't gamble. At all. It's basically a weekend / few day retreat where we get drunk and have sex like crazy. Over the years I've learned my wife gets as (or more) turned on by seeing hot women. Looking at dudes... Not as much (at least that I can detect). It seems that the female body makes her more horny. So in LV we will go to a couple of the burlesque shows. We haven't had the nerve to go to a strip club or anything yet. She wants to, but neither of us really know how that scene works. When we get to Vegas, we stock up on booze, go to the room and screw like rabbits. Watch some Porn, do it again and again. Go wander the strip, go screw, do some site seeing, go screw, go to a show, go screw... Etc. In a few weeks we're going (finally) in mid summer and will check out the pools. She has a bit of exhibitionist in her and she is looking forward to sunbathing top less. I'm sure that will lead to more screwing. Its simple, but works for us.


Have you tried Zumanity? It's basically and erotic version of Cirque du Sole. Also my wife and I just have strippers come to our room. Much better than going to a club. The topless pools are great depending on the place. The Wynn is good and so is the Mandalay. We have a cabana arranged at the Mandalay (Moorea Beach Club) "Toptional" pool. 


Fun Fun Fun


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

We had sex on a Tuesday once. It was a little overpowering.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

I shouldnthave said:


> I had my experimental youth, and dabbled in just about everything there is to dabble in. I am happy sticking to occasional marijuana these days. I am glad for the experiences, but have no desire to relive them.


you do you


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Cletus said:


> We had sex on a Tuesday once. It was a little overpowering.


Baby Steps, shoot for a Monday next time then build up to a Tuesday.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Besides outdoor activities, we have done many things. 
Some are simple, and just a matter of a different place than the bedroom. Motel....hotel....
Many, are just things that are out of the routine and ordinary....maybe even a bit taboo, but who cares?
Do something different! Most importantly, different than what you regularly do, or have done!

Don't think I can list them here, without being excommunicated, or something worse...


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Fozzy said:


> I'm actually very interested in MDMA with respect to this. I've read that the emotional responses can take things really over the edge.


Take it.....comes on in 30 mins to an hour and then the empathy, compassion and feelings of love overtake you. You feel warm, positive and very giving and open. I think most women would be amazed to see their man on MDMA. I've only taken it in a romantic setting but OMG it's the best feeling. Think of a post orgasm glow times 100....for a few hours...that's how it feels. You can not take it if you are on a SSRI. I would recommend mdma aka Molly to everyone.


----------



## Clockwork (May 2, 2018)

One thing my wife will say, she is actually pretty modest come to think of it, but the whole "kinky" thing isn't something she sees as much of a big deal of because she says after having children and giving birth in front of perfect strangers (nurses, doctors) a woman's dignity changes. In other words, you have a lot less "shame". So walking around in a bra on a dare isn't a big deal to her. I once told her that she attracted a lot of attention wearing a tank tap and bending over cleaning the windows in our home. Some neighbours got some cleavage peaks in on her........for me it was a turn on but for her it was more "if they look, they look".


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Is it legal?


not in the USA.


----------



## Clockwork (May 2, 2018)

Sunsmiles77 said:


> We've done some stuff to spice things up. Nothing hugely kinky or anything. When we travel together, without our kids, I'll usually bring along a somewhat (I hope!) sexy outfit and go down to the hotel bar and have a glass of wine. I'll tell the bartender I'm single, make up a story, and my husband will come down and "pick me up". One time a guy approached me (he was a stranger) and when the bartender asked who it was I said he was my husband and he was going up to our room because he was tired. I texted my husband about it. He came down and I let a "stranger" pick me up in a bar while this bartenders jaw dropped lol!I'm sure we've given a few some stories to tell lol!
> Flirting always helps. Don't let your partner get bored. keep them on their toes!
> Fantasy is fine as long as he's not saying pretend you're some woman he knows or one of your friends...that's just too close and too personal.No, you're not pretending to screw my best friend and I'm not pretending to screw yours. That's one rule I have.


Quite exciting I am sure! Once in the last couple of years we were in a bar out of town and I wasn't all that into dancing that night, but my wife was. So for part of the night I sat at a table and I saw my wife get hit on multiple times. Then she'd point over and say "That big guy there is my husband, sorry". I got a couple "thumbs up" by the guys trying to hit on her. Honestly, I wasn't doing this to try and see if she got hit on, it just sort of happened organically. It was nice to know my wife is very desirable to other men. Not that I need confirmation, but what the heck, how is that not an ego boost to a husband?


----------



## SkiLifer (Jun 3, 2018)

My wife and I introduced huge toys into the bedroom and it's been amazing.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

SkiLifer said:


> My wife and I introduced huge toys into the bedroom and it's been amazing.


A Harley won't fit in our bedroom. <sigh>


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> A Harley won't fit in our bedroom. <sigh>


Every wife's vibrator should have a kickstarter. The problem with the Harleys is that they vibrate a little too much. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe a gasoline powered leaf blower would suffice, @Cletus. Just be sure there's adequate ventilation, and you wear protection (for your hearing).


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Maybe a gasoline powered leaf blower would suffice, @Cletus. Just be sure there's adequate ventilation, and you wear protection (for your hearing).


Almost all the big tool brands have battery powered ones now. 56v,36v, etc. Plenty of power. Most have 5 or 6 mAH batteries so plenty of run time. I myself am already invested in Makita.

Oh almost forgot, they have concrete vibrators too. Kinda pricey but hey if it works.


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Tabasco on my ****.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Nothing much going on here. MY H has been working long hours. Going in very early to get a head start and coming home late. He has a few new trainees and things are not going so well. He said he feels like their therapist most of the time. So, he comes home and we spend some time together and fall asleep at 9:30 and wakeup at 4. 

And summer is here so ball playing all Sunday and quickies on Sunday night. During the week maybe once or twice. Last night he said we have to make more effort. But my cycle is all messed up and been spotting alot lately, so we will see how that works out.

But I agree with him and we have to make some effort here when I am good to go. Last week he asked about porn but I did not want to use the tv internet because I worry about it showing up when we use the computer, I feel like my searches are following me around and the kids know what I am looking at. My daughter said the dresses I looked at a few days a go were nice. She sees everything.

We don't have any DVDs because when the kids were older and started to be nosey about my private box in the closet, I got rid of everything. Don't want them to know what we look at.:grin2:

I guess we have to use our imagination and try to spice up things.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

PigglyWiggly said:


> Take it.....comes on in 30 mins to an hour and then the empathy, compassion and feelings of love overtake you. You feel warm, positive and very giving and open. I think most women would be amazed to see their man on MDMA. I've only taken it in a romantic setting but OMG it's the best feeling. Think of a post orgasm glow times 100....for a few hours...that's how it feels. You can not take it if you are on a SSRI. I would recommend mdma aka Molly to everyone.



Is there any way to reproduce this naturally?
I am against taking drugs but want to feel all of those things...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Baby Steps, shoot for a Monday next time then build up to a Tuesday.


Surely not in the same week?!?!


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

When I was dating, we got so worked up in town, we popped into M&S, she grabbed several lingerie sets to try on and we went into a changing cubicle and had a quickie. The mirrors all around added to the kink. Then, to top it all, she put on a fairly expensive set, finished dressing and we left the store. I think the excitement of it embolden her to do something she would not normally even think of doing.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

twoofus said:


> When I was dating, we got so worked up in town, we popped into M&S, she grabbed several lingerie sets to try on and we went into a changing cubicle and had a quickie. The mirrors all around added to the kink. Then, to top it all, she put on a fairly expensive set, finished dressing and we left the store. I think the excitement of it embolden her to do something she would not normally even think of doing.




I thought they don’t let you try on underwear stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

inmyprime said:


> I thought they don’t let you try on underwear stuff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that is the case just for knickers, boxers etc, whatever covers the bum or they might ask you to try over your existing underwear, but this branch being a small one, rarely manned the changing cubicles so there was no one to challenge us. This was about 25 years ago or so.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

SkiLifer said:


> My wife and I introduced huge toys into the bedroom and it's been amazing.


Sex swings. Every couple should have one. I bought one for me and my girlfriend and it is AWESOME!


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

inmyprime said:


> Is there any way to reproduce this naturally?
> I am against taking drugs but want to feel all of those things...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


S
nope. I haven't experienced anything naturally remotely close to this.


----------



## josietwright (Jun 8, 2018)

Your sexual activities and enjoy really a great. My question Both are you happy to sex and marriage life?


----------------------------------------------
marriagecounselingalt.com/bonitasprings-fl.htm


----------



## Shamrockfaced (Feb 9, 2018)

Shamrockfaced said:


> Cool. We started going to LV 1-2x per year a couple years ago. Funny thing is, we don't gamble. At all. It's basically a weekend / few day retreat where we get drunk and have sex like crazy. Over the years I've learned my wife gets as (or more) turned on by seeing hot women. Looking at dudes... Not as much (at least that I can detect). It seems that the female body makes her more horny. So in LV we will go to a couple of the burlesque shows. We haven't had the nerve to go to a strip club or anything yet. She wants to, but neither of us really know how that scene works. When we get to Vegas, we stock up on booze, go to the room and screw like rabbits. Watch some Porn, do it again and again. Go wander the strip, go screw, do some site seeing, go screw, go to a show, go screw... Etc. In a few weeks we're going (finally) in mid summer and will check out the pools. She has a bit of exhibitionist in her and she is looking forward to sunbathing top less. I'm sure that will lead to more screwing. Its simple, but works for us.


Woohoo. This weekend we're headed to LV for a weekend. We'll get tipsy and have sex all weekend. She's looking forward to
Doing some topless sunbathing. Goal is 12 orgasms for her.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Time to time there are cotton ropes involved, used for W.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Now I'm thinkin' about it....😎


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

One of the most personal acts, have the items set up in bed to slowly and carefully shave your wife....

PS my last comment on this...😊😊😊😊


----------



## Marriednatlanta (Sep 21, 2016)

This was an interesting read for a guy who is NO WHERE close to having any these types opportunities. It does give me some ideas to create a change of scenery or some lite hearted RP or causal banter.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Apparently building muscle spiced up the sex quite a bit.
She is sometimes grabbing my body parts more than I am grabbing hers


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Steve2.0 said:


> Apparently building muscle spiced up the sex quite a bit.
> She is sometimes grabbing my body parts more than I am grabbing hers


It hasn't hurt, for me either. Even though our sex life has always been exciting and frequent, gaining a little more strength and definition has elicited positive comments and more.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> One of the most personal acts, have the items set up in bed to slowly and carefully shave your wife....
> 
> PS my last comment on this...😊😊😊😊


While this sounds sexy and fun, you can’t get a safe clean shave without hot running water, so I don’t get how this can be accomplished in bed.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Steve2.0 said:


> Apparently building muscle spiced up the sex quite a bit.
> She is sometimes grabbing my body parts more than I am grabbing hers


It always surprises me that men don’t seem to know this in the first place.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

PigglyWiggly said:


> Take it.....comes on in 30 mins to an hour and then the empathy, compassion and feelings of love overtake you. You feel warm, positive and very giving and open. I think most women would be amazed to see their man on MDMA. I've only taken it in a romantic setting but OMG it's the best feeling. Think of a post orgasm glow times 100....for a few hours...that's how it feels. You can not take it if you are on a SSRI. I would recommend mdma aka Molly to everyone.


I posted about this before and the posts were deleted because it was about illegal activity. So this might be deleted again but we will see.

I also recommend this for people if they can find a way to get it safely from someone they know (I have a safe source for it, I would not just get it from whoever.) It is incredible and can be life changing. There’s really no way to imagine how amazing it feels besides just doing it. All the words someone else can give to describe it will never come close to what it really feels like.

It can cause issues with erections and with your stomach, so sometimes the trip turns a different direction than you wanted it to. But you will still feel the incredible emotions and waves of feelings in your body and you will feel so close and connected to your partner. On some trips, we screwed for hours. On other trips we just laid in each other’s arms and caressed each other and talked about how in love we are. On other trips we turned on music and danced all night in the living room. 

There is more and more study going on with MDMA and it’s psychological benefits. Perhaps one day it will not be as demonized and will be seen for the truly incredible effects it has on our psyche.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> It always surprises me that men don’t seem to know this in the first place.


I think they know it, but aren't willing to put in the work to achieve it. Just as many women know that a pleasing figure will keep men interested, yet don't think it's important enough to make the effort to get/maintain one.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> I think they know it, but aren't willing to put in the work to achieve it. Just as many women know that a pleasing figure will keep men interested, yet don't think it's important enough to make the effort to get/maintain one.


I’ve never heard a woman say she got a “more pleasing” figure and then was surprised it would make her husband more attracted to her. Especially a woman who was hoping for her man to be more into her. Women seem to clearly understand this is relevant to a mans attraction. 

However, generally speaking, men are attracted to an hourglass shape, and a woman can have this shape even if she is not particularly muscular and even if she is somewhat overweight. Whereas generally speaking, women are attracted to an upside down triangle shape, and men cannot usually achieve this without upper body muscles and lack of belly fat.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Married but Happy said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > It always surprises me that men don’t seem to know this in the first place.
> ...


Yep. It's all part of that "don't hurt my feelings by telling me the truth" thing. Morbid obesity is life-threatening and unattractive. That isnt fat-shaming; it's reality.


----------



## Slowpoke (Sep 7, 2018)

The wife loves huge dildos and I really enjoy using them on her, we have incorporated them into some role playing, blindfold fantasy, and home videos. Trying to find the perfect vibrator has been a fun journey as well. trying new things and new ideas keeps the sex both stimulating and at times extremely satisfying. Sex will only get stale if you let it, a great orgasm is it's own reward!


----------



## SkiLifer (Jun 3, 2018)

Slowpoke said:


> The wife loves huge dildos and I really enjoy using them on her, we have incorporated them into some role playing, blindfold fantasy, and home videos. Trying to find the perfect vibrator has been a fun journey as well. trying new things and new ideas keeps the sex both stimulating and at times extremely satisfying. Sex will only get stale if you let it, a great orgasm is it's own reward!


My wife is the same way. Ever since we had our first baby she can't enough. Her masturbation and desire for big toys has really increased.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Slowpoke said:


> The wife loves huge dildos and I really enjoy using them on her, we have incorporated them into some role playing, blindfold fantasy, and home videos. Trying to find the perfect vibrator has been a fun journey as well. trying new things and new ideas keeps the sex both stimulating and at times extremely satisfying. Sex will only get stale if you let it, a great orgasm is it's own reward!


I bought my wife a huge 12" dildo and 2.5" thick in the lovehoney sale just as a joke really and it sat in the toy box for about a year quite unloved until one day when we were away on holiday in a crowded bar quite drunk she pulled it out of her (large) handbag and asked loudly if anyone could take it all in. Fortunately there were no takers! We got back to our hotel room where she was determined to accommodate it while I videoed the challenge and gave lots of encouragement.
It's one of those things she did as a challenge and that was the exciting bit about it. A bit like eating the hottest chilli because it's there.


----------

